# African Tiger Fish



## marilynmonroe (Jan 8, 2009)

Just wanna see if anyone owns one of these river monsters.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

No sir, and I'd seriously wonder about whoever would have a captive one. 
Glad Im not the only one who loves that show lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)

I seem to recall Bruner saying he owns one. I've seen a few around for sale but never got one because of the size of the fish when grown and I'd have a hard time housing it later on.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

yea Bruner has one, Gerrad had one but he sold it short after. a lot of ppl on MFK got ATF tho. those crazy ppl with crazy tanks, lol


----------



## wpviper (Jun 25, 2007)

Bomber has one it is in a crazy full tank


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

^^^ thats insane! what a tank


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

10-11" beefy inches!5" when I got him a year ago. Super fast fish, awesome strike.i regret selling the other two!


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)

What size tank do you have it in Bruner?


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

6' tank for now. I have the Gatf seems most have the Vatf. If I remember right there's 5 or 6 different atf.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Gatf,a 6-7" dat, & couple 4-5" goldfish share a tank.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)

Sweet. You got to post some pics of that set up


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Atf on aquabid 150$


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

There's a party going on in that tank!


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

I have always wanted one of these fish. They are absolutely the best looking predator imo when they are older! Unfortunately, I don't feel I'll ever be able to house one appropriately.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

My BigAls has two 5" giant African tigerfish for $99.99 each. I dont know about Dragon Aquarium yet because they are just re-opening this weekend, but in the past they had a tank full of snake heads but labled it pike cichlid.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

I would love to own a fish like the tiger fish but would expect it needs nothing less then a small lake to live in. Some of the custom tank builders and hobbyists can certainly make a zoo worthy exhibit but until I land a 6 figure a year salary I dont think any pre made tank will house such a beast lol


----------

